# Notifications that I should not get



## eddyj

I am getting alerts/notifications for replies to a watched thread, but I have those turned off. Bug?


----------



## Mike Lang

See below.


----------



## eddyj

That checkbox that says "Alert" seems to be what controls all my other Alerts, no? I have not been receiving alerts for "replied to watched threads" before today, pretty sure.


----------



## Robin

I just started getting notifications when people reply to a watched thread.


----------



## NorthAlabama

started getting alerts for posts to my watched threads today, too.


----------



## Mike Lang

eddyj said:


> That checkbox that says "Alert" seems to be what controls all my other Alerts, no?


My bad, there used to be push boxes down there.

You all have these unchecked and started getting alerts today?


----------



## SullyND

Same. This is a new change. Do not like.


----------



## Mike Lang

There was an update w/ supposedly "no user facing changes" this morning. Something might be buggy with it. I've submitted a request to have it looked at.


----------



## eddyj

Mike Lang said:


> My bad, there used to be push boxes down there.
> 
> You all have these unchecked and started getting alerts today?


I have all the others checked, except for that one. I am getting the others as usual, but since they are all on, I have no clue if they are misbehaving. 

I did toggle the setting on/save/off/save but it did not stop them.


----------



## The Flush

Same problem. Do not like. Don't want to have to turn all alerts off, but I will if I continue to get one for all watched threads.


----------



## VSPlatform

Check your followed page and see if you can disable alerts that way. 



https://www.tivocommunity.com/watched/



-Mike


----------



## dthmj

Yup, me too. And I didn't even realize what the issue was until I read this thread. I knew I was getting a lot of alerts that I don't normally, but my brain wasn't working enough today to figure it out.


----------



## eddyj

VSPlatform said:


> Check your followed page and see if you can disable alerts that way.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.tivocommunity.com/watched/
> 
> 
> 
> -Mike


Not sure what to do there. I want the threads to be watched/followed. Just don't want the notification/alert every time someone posts to it. I use that page a lot, to see my threads. The only options I see is to enable/disable the email notifications, which are not the issue.


----------



## dthmj

My alerts are set as follows - I would think the unchecked "Replies to a watched thread" should prevent these notifications. I also need to uncheck all the push stuff - I do not have push enabled on my desktop (and that one push can't be unchecked - which is weird).


----------



## mlsnyc

Count me in as getting alerts that I shouldn’t be getting.


----------



## VSPlatform

eddyj said:


> Not sure what to do there. I want the threads to be watched/followed. Just don't want the notification/alert every time someone posts to it. I use that page a lot, to see my threads. The only options I see is to enable/disable the email notifications, which are not the issue.
> 
> View attachment 71833


Ya, my hamster fell off the wheel briefly. That page only manages email alerts. Sorry.

-Mike


----------



## kdmorse

Yup, noticed the same has started happening to me this morning. (First example being at 10:41am eastern).


----------



## ManeJon

Starting getting also even though I have turned off and had unsubscribed. What a pain


----------



## Random User 7

add me

if it helps I started getting emails as well and never had that enabled.


----------



## SullyND

Is it anticipated this will get fixed, or do we need to get used to alerts being broken?


----------



## Mike Lang

I’m sure they’ll get it fixed.


----------



## Robin

I'm getting completely random notifications, too.


----------



## Mike Lang

Robin said:


> I'm getting completely random notifications, too.


Are you subscribed/following the Forum Ops area?


----------



## Robin

Mike Lang said:


> Are you subscribed/following the Forum Ops area?


Yes. The post I circled is in the TiVo edge forum.


----------



## Mike Lang

Robin said:


> Yes. The post I circled is in the TiVo edge forum.


But it was originally posted here in Forum Ops so that alert is legit.


----------



## Robin

Ah ok. By the time I saw it it wasn't.

Regardless I shouldn't be getting all of the "replied to a thread" notifications. Those started yesterday and have rendered the alerts useless.


----------



## eddyj

I was wondering about that one too! Good to know it makes sense.


----------



## VSPlatform

There is a known bug with the Alerts system and we are working on a fix.

Keep an eye on the Help > Release Notes section for updates on progress.

Jeff


----------



## dthmj

Oddly enough on Tapatalk it has stopped logging the notifications. I'm getting the push notification on my phone, but in Tapatalk where the notifications are, it doesn't show any new ones for at least 20 hours.

I don't know if that's part of the bug or not. And not very consequential to me, but thought it might be a data point for tracking down where the notifications went wrong.


----------



## hummingbird_206

VSPlatform said:


> There is a known bug with the Alerts system and we are working on a fix.
> 
> Keep an eye on the Help > Release Notes section for updates on progress.
> 
> Jeff


In case anyone else has trouble finding the Release Notes (took me longer than it should have) here's a link. Release Notes

I'm hoping this gets fixed soon because alerts are pretty useless for me right now.


----------



## dthmj

hummingbird_206 said:


> In case anyone else has trouble finding the Release Notes (took me longer than it should have) here's a link. Release Notes
> 
> I'm hoping this gets fixed soon because alerts are pretty useless for me right now.


Doesn't help when you have a red dot obsession. I can not leave notifications just hanging. I must clear them all (unless it's a notification I need to follow up on - like my fridge needs a water filter, so that notification is still on phone to remind me to get a water filter)! So I also try to make sure notifications I get are important and worthy of my time. I know there are new replies to threads I follow because they show up on the list of unread followed threads - so that notification is just so useless. Why is it even a thing to start with???

Anyway, rant over - I hate red dots (or in this case, orange)


----------



## gossamer88

My new alerts are when someone starts a new thread. Cannot find in Preferences where to turn that off.


----------



## VSPlatform

gossamer88 said:


> My new alerts are when someone starts a new thread. Cannot find in Preferences where to turn that off.


There is a known bug with the Alerts and Notification system and we are working on a fix.

Keep an eye on the Help > Release Notes section for updates on progress.

Daniel


----------



## mlsnyc

gossamer88 said:


> My new alerts are when someone starts a new thread. Cannot find in Preferences where to turn that off.


It may be a forum you follow, where all threads in that forum are considered ones you follow. I unfollowed all except 1 forum after TCF moved to this platform because of that.


----------



## Robin

Any update on this?


----------



## Mike Lang

If I see a heads up that it’s close, I’ll post here.


----------



## SullyND

Mike Lang said:


> If I see a heads up that it’s close, I’ll post here.


Thank you! It has made alerts practically useless.


----------



## Mike Lang

I just spotted this blurb...



> Solution identified, in queue for prioritization, will come back to team with ETA


----------



## kdmorse

Any updates? There appeared to be a maintenance outage today, but it still seems terribly broken.


----------



## Mike Lang

I promise, when I hear anything new, I’ll update here.


----------



## Mike Lang

Mike Lang said:


> I just spotted this blurb...


And now...



> In review (next step: QA) - target to deployment next week (June 29 or July 4)


----------



## eddyj

/does happy dance


----------



## SullyND

Mike Lang said:


> And now...


Thank you for keeping us in the loop!


----------



## DevdogAZ

Been wondering why I was getting alerts about replies to a thread that had nothing to do with me, but only just now got around to looking to see if there had been discussion about it. Glad to see there's a fix in the works. Hopefully it gets implemented soon.


----------



## Fofer

The unwanted alert # is also showing in the tab name. Grateful a proper fix is on the way.


----------



## mlsnyc

Mike Lang said:


> And now...
> 
> 
> 
> In review (next step: QA) - target to deployment next week (June 29 or July 4)
Click to expand...

I guess it wasn’t June 29. Hope it’s July 4.


----------



## dianebrat

Fofer said:


> The unwanted alert # is also showing in the tab name. Grateful a proper fix is on the way.
> 
> View attachment 73013


The fact that it shows in the tab name has nothing to do with the "unwanted alerts" that's the way alerts here always display, wanted or not.


----------



## Fofer

Well, it has something to do with it, for me at least, as two UI elements on a webpage aren't as easy to ignore as a single one is. I'm now using AdGuard's "Element Blocking" feature to hide the red badge, since it's been rendered useless and annoying with this bug. I'm guessing a userscript could strip the number in the browser tab name too, but I don't know how to do that. 

So that's why I'm grateful a proper fix is on the way.


----------



## hummingbird_206

So not July 4 either?


----------



## mlsnyc

hummingbird_206 said:


> So not July 4 either?


Doesn’t appear so. But there’s 2 hours left here in the east coast, 5 in the west. Maybe it gets in under the wire.


----------



## mlsnyc

mlsnyc said:


> Doesn’t appear so. But there’s 2 hours left here in the east coast, 5 in the west. Maybe it gets in under the wire.


Nope


----------



## Mike Lang

Now I'm hearing tomorrow. 🤞


----------



## Mike Lang

The update should have just landed.


----------



## Robin

Mike Lang said:


> The update should have just landed.


I've gotten used to the extra notifications. Can we have them back?



Spoiler



KIDDING


----------



## dthmj

It does appear to be working!

Thank you!


----------



## allan

I saw one, but maybe it squeezed in before the update.


----------



## Mike Lang

So everyone good now?


----------



## NorthAlabama

Mike Lang said:


> So everyone good now?


yes, works for me, until i begin getting text notifications for each new post...


----------



## dwatt

Now I just need to break the recently developed/needed habit of clicking the notifications just to parse the list for the word "Your".


----------



## NorthAlabama

dwatt said:


> Now I just need to break the recently developed/needed habit of clicking the notifications just to parse the list for the word "Your".


_"replied, replied, replied, replied, _quoted! reacted! _replied, replied, replied, replied..."_


----------



## dwatt

Made me look.


----------



## allan

So far so good.


----------



## DevdogAZ

It's working correctly for me. Thanks!


----------



## eddyj

Yay!!!!


----------



## Mike Lang

Is anyone noticing missing alerts that they'd expect to see?


----------



## dthmj

Seems fine here - of course I wouldn't know what I'm not getting...

But I'm getting reacts and quotes for sure.


----------



## Mike Lang

Some on AVS are reporting not getting alerts for new posts in threads they follow.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Mike Lang said:


> Some on AVS are reporting not getting alerts for new posts in threads they follow.


I'm not getting them and I don't want them! Those were the alerts that were driving me bats.


----------



## eddyj

You should only get those if you have that option set, right?


----------



## dthmj

Mike Lang said:


> Some on AVS are reporting not getting alerts for new posts in threads they follow.


Yeah, that was the alert we all wanted gone - and it is gone, but I'm sure most of us don't have it turned on.


----------



## mlsnyc

Mike Lang said:


> Some on AVS are reporting not getting alerts for new posts in threads they follow.





hummingbird_206 said:


> I'm not getting them and I don't want them! Those were the alerts that were driving me bats.





dthmj said:


> Yeah, that was the alert we all wanted gone - and it is gone, but I'm sure most of us don't have it turned on.


I’m guessing there are those who want it and have it turned on but are no longer getting it. But I can’t test my theory right now and have no intention to since I don’t want them.


----------



## eddyj

I just turned that alert on, and got an alert for new post on this and other threads. So it is working.

Maybe people that are complaining liked them but did not realize they were getting them because of the bug.


----------



## Fofer

Sweet, glad it's been fixed.


----------



## UTV2TiVo

I no longer recieve email alerts for threads I follow.


----------



## eddyj

UTV2TiVo said:


> I no longer recieve email alerts for threads I follow.


Do you want them? Do you have the option for them turned on?


----------



## UTV2TiVo

I haven't changed any settings recently. These are ones I have set to receive email alerts, yes.


----------



## eddyj

UTV2TiVo said:


> I haven't changed any settings recently. These are ones I have set to receive email alerts, yes.


This one?








For a while everyone was getting them due to a bug, even with this option turned off.


----------



## UTV2TiVo

Ah, that box was unchecked. 
Turned on now. Thanks!


----------



## Mike Lang

If you were getting them previously, you had to have unchecked that accidentally.


----------

